# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Algas >  Chondria coerulescens

## Julio Macieira

_


Chondria coerulescens_

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Coloco aqui mais uma imagem desta alga de um azul belíssimo que encontramos na nossa costa, aqui fotografada já quase noite durante a baixa mar em Valadares Sul - Vila Nova de Gaia - completamente fora de água, situação em que pode ficar durante algumas horas desde que húmida.



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

